# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kush fshin dhe ndryshon titujt sipas deshires?

## unikali

Papritur ve re qe temat me jane zhdukur dhe i gjej 2 tema ne adrese tjeter, 2 tema me jane fshire dhe njeres i eshte ndrruar titulli.
Mnimumi  i kultures se komunikimit eshte te sqarohem per arsyet qe kryhen keto veprime. Une kam menduar gjithmone se forumi eshte i hapur per te gjithe, e n.q.se tema e hapur nuk eshte ne nivel, ajo zhvleresohet nga vete anetaret e nuk frekuentohet. Nje teme te tille edhe mund te fshihet. Tani e kuptova se ky forum eshte "privat" e mund te punohet si ne "baqe te babes", pa marre parasysh se ato qe shkruajne nuk kane kohe te tepert dhe nuk jane "budallenje" te punojne "baqen tuaj" ashtu si e do ndonje moderator, pa ditur mendimin e tij!
Hapa nje teme "Si ndjehet djali para nje babai IMORAL". Me kete titull ne forum tema u ndoq dhe pati shume shkrime e mendime me vlere, por...... titulli u ndrrua dhe... asnje shenim. Une me kete qellim vendosa titullin "provokues" dhe pata suksese. 
Per mua pak rendesi ka se si sillen moderatoret. Une kam shkruar me qellim te jap kontribut modest per kete forum, po me mire qenka te mos e hapesh fare, te menjanohesh e te mos e vrasesh mendjen per moderatoret, e keta te mos kene me ke te merren, vetem me veten e tyre pastaj.
Une mendoj se qellimi i forumit eshte pjesmarrja, shprehja e mendimit, hedhja e ideve, analiza e ngjarjeve e fenomeneve, marrja e pervojes dhe zgjerimi i njohurive nga te gjithe pjesmarresit. 
Faleminderit

----------


## Darius

> Papritur ve re qe temat me jane zhdukur dhe i gjej 2 tema ne adrese tjeter, 2 tema me jane fshire dhe njeres i eshte ndrruar titulli.
> Mnimumi  i kultures se komunikimit eshte te sqarohem per arsyet qe kryhen keto veprime. Une kam menduar gjithmone se forumi eshte i hapur per te gjithe, e n.q.se tema e hapur nuk eshte ne nivel, ajo zhvleresohet nga vete anetaret e nuk frekuentohet. Nje teme te tille edhe mund te fshihet. Tani e kuptova se ky forum eshte "privat" e mund te punohet si ne "baqe te babes", pa marre parasysh se ato qe shkruajne nuk kane kohe te tepert dhe nuk jane "budallenje" te punojne "baqen tuaj" ashtu si e do ndonje moderator, pa ditur mendimin e tij!
> Hapa nje teme "Si ndjehet djali para nje babai IMORAL". Me kete titull ne forum tema u ndoq dhe pati shume shkrime e mendime me vlere, por...... titulli u ndrrua dhe... asnje shenim. Une me kete qellim vendosa titullin "provokues" dhe pata suksese. 
> Per mua pak rendesi ka se si sillen moderatoret. Une kam shkruar me qellim te jap kontribut modest per kete forum, po me mire qenka te mos e hapesh fare, te menjanohesh e te mos e vrasesh mendjen per moderatoret, e keta te mos kene me ke te merren, vetem me veten e tyre pastaj.
> Une mendoj se qellimi i forumit eshte pjesmarrja, shprehja e mendimit, hedhja e ideve, analiza e ngjarjeve e fenomeneve, marrja e pervojes dhe zgjerimi i njohurive nga te gjithe pjesmarresit. 
> Faleminderit


unikal arsyeja pse tema gjendet ne nje teme tjeter do te thote se ajo teme eshte hapur me pare dhe ska arsye pse te dyzohen. Ne raste te tilla si praktike pune temat bashkohen qe mos ngarkohet forumi pa arsye. Ne lidhje me titujt, moderatoret nderhyjne ne raste kur ai gjykohet i papershtatshem ose ka gabime drejtshkrimore. Ne rast se nuk je dakort me ndryshimin mund te kerkosh te komunikosh me moderatorin dhe nese as ne kete rast nuk pajtohesh me vendimin e tij, mund ti drejtohesh nje smod ose admin. Ne lidhje me komunikimin jam dakort qe eshte minimumi i kultures te komunikohet sic eshte dhe minimumi i perpjekjes nga ana e antareve te lexojne rregulloren e forumit dhe te njihen me ato elementa qe lejohen apo jo. Mosnjohja e kesaj rregullore con ne nderhyrje te moderatoreve. Ky forum eshte i hapur per te gjithe dhe te gjithe duhet te perpiqen qe te bejne pjesen e tyre ne perputhje me rregulloren e hartuar. Moderatoret nuk mund te dergojne mesazhe pafund per cdo veprim qe bejne sepse kohen se kane te mjaftueshme dhe per me teper nuk eshte detyra e tyre te lajmerojne cdo antar per shkeljet qe ben. Ka me mijera antar ky forum dhe po te bente sejcili sipas mendjes, kuptohet se cfare rremuje e kaosi do shkaktonte. Pra ne vend te titujve provokues (qofte dhe ne thonjeza) eshte me e udhes qe te shkruhen tituj normal. 

Jam shume dakort kur thua se Une mendoj se qellimi i forumit eshte pjesmarrja, shprehja e mendimit, hedhja e ideve, analiza e ngjarjeve e fenomeneve, marrja e pervojes dhe zgjerimi i njohurive nga te gjithe pjesmarresit. Pikerisht ky eshte qellimi i forumit dhe po per kete arsye ka nje rregullore te ciles i nenshtrohemi te gjithe.

Kalofsh mire

----------


## unikali

> unikal arsyeja pse tema gjendet ne nje teme tjeter do te thote se ajo teme eshte hapur me pare dhe ska arsye pse te dyzohen. Ne raste te tilla si praktike pune temat bashkohen qe mos ngarkohet forumi pa arsye. Ne lidhje me titujt, moderatoret nderhyjne ne raste kur ai gjykohet i papershtatshem ose ka gabime drejtshkrimore. Ne rast se nuk je dakort me ndryshimin mund te kerkosh te komunikosh me moderatorin dhe nese as ne kete rast nuk pajtohesh me vendimin e tij, mund ti drejtohesh nje smod ose admin. Ne lidhje me komunikimin jam dakort qe eshte minimumi i kultures te komunikohet sic eshte dhe minimumi i perpjekjes nga ana e antareve te lexojne rregulloren e forumit dhe te njihen me ato elementa qe lejohen apo jo. Mosnjohja e kesaj rregullore con ne nderhyrje te moderatoreve. Ky forum eshte i hapur per te gjithe dhe te gjithe duhet te perpiqen qe te bejne pjesen e tyre ne perputhje me rregulloren e hartuar. Moderatoret nuk mund te dergojne mesazhe pafund per cdo veprim qe bejne sepse kohen se kane te mjaftueshme dhe per me teper nuk eshte detyra e tyre te lajmerojne cdo antar per shkeljet qe ben. Ka me mijera antar ky forum dhe po te bente sejcili sipas mendjes, kuptohet se cfare rremuje e kaosi do shkaktonte. Pra ne vend te titujve provokues (qofte dhe ne thonjeza) eshte me e udhes qe te shkruhen tituj normal. 
> 
> Jam shume dakort kur thua se Une mendoj se qellimi i forumit eshte pjesmarrja, shprehja e mendimit, hedhja e ideve, analiza e ngjarjeve e fenomeneve, marrja e pervojes dhe zgjerimi i njohurive nga te gjithe pjesmarresit. Pikerisht ky eshte qellimi i forumit dhe po per kete arsye ka nje rregullore te ciles i nenshtrohemi te gjithe.
> 
> Kalofsh mire


Pershendetje Darius!
Sinqerisht nuk e kisha mendjen me u marre me me kete pune, por ne respekt te perfshirjes Suaj ne kete komunikim, pavarsisht se me kujton disa hare "rregulloren", per te cilen kam shume respekt, se jeta ima ka kaluar 30 vjet nepermjet "rregullores", ja vlen te tregohem edhe njehere i sinqerte se :
- Ne temen "Si ndjehet djali para babait IMORAL", pata nje komunikim te papare, bile nje pjese tregonin edhe ngjarje te verteta te jetes se tyre, per kete "plage aktuale" te shoqerise sotme. Nga momenti qe moderatori i "mencur" ndrroj titullin, asnje koment. Atehere kujt i vlen kjo?
IMORAL sipas meje eshte cdo veprim qe nuk eshte i moralshem, perfshi edhe "dehjen nga alkoli" dhe jo sipas moderatorit, ndofshta vetem "mardhenjet ilegale" ne mes te cifteve, aop kushedi cfare tjeter.
Te tjerat i kam shprehur me siper.
Kalofshi Ju me mire.

----------


## Darius

unikal te permenda rregulloren qe te pakten per te kete pike te jene gjerat e sqaruara. Nese ka shkelje jashte kesaj rregullore atehere kemi me shume idene sesi te merremi me ankesen tende. Ti kishe shkruar ne pergjithesi dhe une tu pergjigja po ashtu. Here tjeter do ishte me mire te ndiqeshin hapat qe te kam permendur ne shkrimin tim dhe nese ato nuk funksionojne atehere ne ankesen tende te lutem mundohu te jesh me specifik duke dhene lidhjen, nenforumin ku eshte shkruar dhe vete emrin e temes.

Kalofsh mire

----------

